# April 2005 2ww Part Three



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for  love and luck everyone


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated list..........

longbaygirl 1 Apr  
KK 1 Apr 
andy99 2 Apr  
OJ 2 Apr 
Nicola K 4 Apr 
kone 5 Apr 
Fats
Rainy Day 5 Apr 
Megan10 6 Apr 
Azz 6 Apr 
debbiea 6 Apr
Itwillhappen 6 Apr
aggy 7 Apr 
murtle 7 Apr 
Lilly30 7 Apr 
poppins 7 Apr
EMC 7 Apr 
Bex 8 Apr  
alicat 8 Apr 
angie72 8 Apr  
Lisa-anne 8 Apr  
anne_7 11 Apr 
Yorkshirelass 11 Apr  
aliso1 12 Apr 
yved33 13 Apr 
joe71 14 Apr 
Sicknote 14 Apr 
kayse 14 Apr 
Samson 16 Apr 
KirstyJane 16 Apr  
amandamc 18 Apr  
natalie34 20 Apr
misty 20 Apr
broody 20 Apr
raffles 20 Apr
rach.uk 21 Apr 
Debbie C 21 Apr
Jules1 21 Apr
Laura35 21 Apr
shade 21 Apr
blue eyes 21 Apr
fiwi 21 Apr
Abby Carter 24 Apr
Selfish 25 Apr
birthbaby 26 Apr
jlaw 26 Apr
Selina 27 Apr
Chantelle
moosedog 27 Apr
adele66 27 Apr
witchypoo 
jojo29 27 Apr
fayathome 29 Apr
petal b 29 Apr
Cassie Cat
anaesteves
rabbit
Louise999
sal24601 2 May
country girl

Good luck everyone.....fingers crossed for you all 

Much love, Lizzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Lizzy, just looking at the list, what a sad month it is so far.

Nx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

So sad Nicola......so many hope and dreams in one little list.

Hope you and DH are doing OK


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

You are so right Nicola - it's been a sad month, hope you are doing ok  

I feel so blessed with my result, but very nervous waiting for my first scan as last year my first scan showed no heartbeat - so praying that lightning doesn't strike twice.

Take care
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lisa ~ congratulations......fab fab news for you,

All the very best to you for a happy and healthy pg 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Lizzy.
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

so sorry alicat for your BFN. Take care


Congratulations Bex another    .


Well i'm feeling really down today, am sure it hasn't worked, having strong AF pains too. I had been feeling quite positive, but suddenly I feel like Sh**, just sure it will be BFN.

How are the rest of you girls feeling.

Take care all
Joe
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hiya

I've got a question for both Bex & Lisa, who both just had BFP.

Bex i noticed from your earlier posts that you had grade 2 and grade 3 embies put back, My clinic grades 1 as the best and 4 as the worst, but i know some clinics grade the other way round. My question is which way does your clinic grade?

Lisa you had a 7 cell & 8 cell put back, have long did you have to wait after EC before ET? my clinic has never given me the option of waiting more than a day.

Just curious

Ta
Girls
Love Joe


----------



## amandamc (Nov 7, 2004)

Hiya,

Well I'm now on day 11pt and all I can say is it doesnt get any easier!! 

Still getting a few AF type pains and a bit of backache so still not very optimistic at getting a positive result!

As I've said before my clinic doesnt test until day 20pt but as this falls next Sunday I've got to wait until the Monday (18th April)!! 

I'm debating whether to test myself but don't know if I could accept a negative, also not sure when its best to test, I've seen posts on this site where they've tested on day 12pt and got a positive but I wasnt sure if this was too soon to get an accurate result?

Take care
Amanda xx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Congrats to Bex   

Joe to answer your question both times I have had ET they done it on day 3, but I think that is because of good embryo cells - they said I am always a candidate for blastocyst but cos I only get a few eggs they don't chance it. What cells did you get??

Joe and Amanda please don't worry to much about AF symptons I was convinced mine was coming and looks what happened, went to my clinic yesterday to pick up more Cyclogest and the nurse told me that Cyclogest give you AF symptons. So try and stay positve girls    I know it's hard!!!

Thinking of you all

Luv Lisa
xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Lisa
both mine were 2 cells, one grade 1 and one grade 2, I suppose I'm a bit worried that mine were both only 2 cells.
I always think that the more cells the better the chance??

Cheers Chick
Joe


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi there

Could I join you all? Just had my ET this morning (2 embies, both grade 2, one 5 cell, one 7 cell). Test day is 24th April.

Look forward to getting to know you all, and good luck to anyone testing in the next couple of days.

Abby


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Joe - I had et on thursday, they put one 2 cell and one 4 cell embryos back.  Had ec on Tuesday so they only waited for 2 days to put them back.  On ec day they said et would be thurs or fri, they obviously chose the earlier day.  But they did say they were good quality embryos.

I'm also worried about AF symptoms, I'm only on day 3 pt and have some mild AF type cramps.  Do you really think that this is a side effect of the cyclogest?  I'm getting quite worried about it but don't want to stress out too much.

Laura.


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Welcome Abbey I think I remember you from my last 2ww. 

Laura I'm not too worried about AF pains as I had those with my BFP, but I'm also getting some real shooting pains, Which I dont remember from last time, so that's why I suppose I'm not feeling that confident.
Cyclogest defo has those side effects.

Joe
xx


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks Joe, that's reassuring.  I have had shooting pains around the ovaries since last weekend but these were similar to ovulation pains that I normally get each month.  They were worse than normal due to the stimming I imagine but have now subsided.  I get the odd one now and again.

Laura x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Abby......hope you are feeling ok and taking it easy 

Bex ~ congrats to you.....bet its not sunk in yet! Take care 

Have a good weekend everyone,

Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## amandamc (Nov 7, 2004)

Hiya Girlies,

Just a quickie to say that my horse in the Grand National came 4th today, didnt really win much money, I only put money on it because of the name 'IT TAKES TIME'!! Rather apt for all us girlies don't you think?  

Take care
Amanda xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Anne.....have a really Happy Birthday tomorrow 

Hope you get the best pressie 

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi girls


Just to let you know it was a BFN for us.  Feeling very down as I had got my hopes up for this 3rd cycle, having a holiday before our 4th and final cycle.

Had DH woken at 7am yesterday for a big indepth conversation about our future.


LOve to you all


Ali


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ali
So sorry for your BFN, I didn't think you tested until the 12th? have you tested too early?? Take care

Amanda I too had 'It takes time' for the same reason, I also had 'Simply Gifted' for the same reason, that came 3rd, so I won about £40 in all, not bad.

Good Luck to Anne and yorkshirelass tomorrow. Hoping for    

Take care all
Joe

Ps got my HPT yesterday, I feel sick just thinking about doing the test!!


----------



## kayse (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi girls,

Firstly, congrats to Lisa and Bex ... we certainly needed some good news of late.  Sending my love & thoughts to Alicat and Ali following their BFN's ... and wishing you every success with the next round of treatment.  I said to my DP this morning that if this our test (later this week) is a BFN then we need to have a few days away to ourselves before embarking on our next treatment ... have always wanted to visit Barcelona ... on the credit card!!

Good luck to those of you testing in the next couple of weeks.  

Kayse

PS.  Is there a particular brand of HPT that you would recommend buying?


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow to Anne7 and Yorkshirelass   

Kayse my clinic told me to use ClearBlue, lots of   to you for the end of the week.

Ali my thoughts are with you 

Same for me also girls I bet on "It takes time" we are all obviously thinking on the same tracks   

Joe be positive any cell division is good you can get pregnant with all different - chin up hun   

Lisa
xx


----------



## Bex (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi,
Joe, in answer to your question my clinic grade 1 - 6 with 1 being best. My two were a 2 & 4 cell.
I'm still in disbelief at the moment and very scared too, although the OHSS symptons are easing a little but I still feel very, very bloated and nothing fits at all. I'm going to have to wear jogging bottoms to work tomorrow !!
Good luck to everyone else who's still to test.
love Becky x


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

Ali  -sorry for your news.

It's devastating and we're only just beginning to realise what it all meant to us, ie: the short lived dreams we had planned subconsiously.  DH has taken it hard and has been up every morning since at 4am, thinking time.  Poor thing.  To be honest I haven't really cried this time, I think it's there just below the surface, it's welling up and I know the grief is going to come out soon.

My friends have been very supportive and had lots of flowers from people, just wish I got them for nicer occasions - cost my friends a fortune in flowers over the last 5 years!  Bet theyre cursing me!

I did what I do best to cheer myself up and went shopping in Brighton yesterday and bought some lovely stuff - temporary fix!  Also went to see the Jus like that - Tommy Cooper show - with Jerome Flynn, 2nd time we've seen it in 2 years, excellent - of its on near you go and see it.  We laughed more last night than we had in the last 6 months.  Did us both good, but we both said today how it took the pain away for a while, but it's still there when you come back down.

Doing some research at the moment on immunology testing at the moment and going armed with questions to my consultant when the NHS appt arrives.  We haven't ruled out another go, that will be our final attempt as we can't afford any more, having a year off at the moment, have some fun and save some more money.

Doesn't help with me being made redundant at the end of the month.  Still be able to have some time out and get fit - I intend to go to the gym every day!!!  Honest I do.

Anyway better get on, have an application form to do!

Lots of luck to those testing soon. Nxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Ali hugs to you 

Nic.. glad you've got a plan, i know this time is hard but it wil getbetter with time. I'm sure dh wil enjoy having you all un txed to himself for a while.
Just posted to ask if anyone else on the 2ww has itchy skin and is eating like a horse!!!??Because i am....

AF has not appeared today as predicted so luck may be on our side this time round, we 've already had good news this month though with dh reaching 6 months all clear so we dont want to be greedy. Am wondering if its the injection thati had on wednesday thats hoklding off af and making me eat everything in sight.
Ju x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Right 10 minutes to go and official knicker checking will begin..
Ju x


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Lizzy,

Thank you for your birthday wishes.  I had the best birthday ever.  We had a private boat for 2 (just like they have in Venice) going down the Brisbane river, along with our sea food plater!! Fantastic!!  Only one thing could top that, and that is to get a BFP.  AF was due the today (11th)  but she hasn't turned up!!  Hope she knows that she's not welcome.  Will wait about 2 or 3 days at most before doing a test.  Wish me luck  

Anne
X


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Good luck for your test Anne... does anyone know is it true that you're supposed to drink milk for extra calcium during and after 2ww?


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi!

Could you please add me to your list?
On day 5/6 of 2ww after 2nd diui..testing on wednesday 
20th..
Good luck to you all...   

Misty


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Sicknote great news about your DH, long may it continue.

Nicola Bigs hugs to you.xx

Welcome Misty


Well girls Feeling very down these last 2 days feel like crying at any minute. 
Last time I got a BFP I have mild AF cramps for the first week and then bad AF cramps for only 1 day in the 2nd week.
I’ve had really bad AF pains since Saturday and they are getting worse, I haven’t got sore boobs either
I’m convinced it hasn’t worked this time and I feel so down.
Sorry to be in a downer, but deep down I know it hasn't worked.
Moan over

Hope everyone else is keeping well.

Take Care
Joe


----------



## Louise.G (Mar 29, 2005)

Hiya

Please don't give up hope Joe.  I've been in tears particularly today thinking it was all over and I wouldn't say my boobs are mega sore either and we've had a   this afternoon!  Can't believe it - we had to wait as well as the result wasn't back!  I truly thought it was all over for us but it goes to show you can never tell.  

Good luck to absolutely everybody.
Luv
YL x


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

YL - thats excellent news for you & DH.  Enjoy ebery minute of it, it's a wonderful journey.

Fingers crossed for you all.

Nx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

YL thats FAB news,        
Really pleased for you.
Take care
Joe
xx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Congratulations YL !!
Fee x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ali ~ really sorry for you news....take care 

Nicola ~ good to hear you going out and doing fun things.....of course its all still there but its fab that you are being so positive. Good luck with all the research 

Ju ~ hope you are doing ok today 

Anne ~ sound like you had a fab time.....i think i only got a takeaway on my birthday  Will keep everything crossed for you,

Welcome Misty ~ will put you on the list.....loads of luck

Joe ~ sorry you're feeling down.....big hugs and loads of luck,

Yorkshirelass ~ Fantastic news....many many congrats xx

Take care all, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## kayse (Mar 11, 2005)

Yorkshire Lass, many congratulations ... what good news.  Enjoy and relax over the next coming days and take it all in!

Joe, don't give up just yet ... nothing is definite.  So many of us on here experience different symptons etc ... hold on in there and will be thinking of you.

Kayse

PS.  Can anyone tell me how I add the smiley faces/babydust etc to my messages ... I am useless!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi girls,

Would it be ok to join you? I had ec on 8th April & et on 10th. Test date is 27th April.

Had lots of pains, weird dreams feel like crap but at last I am finally here. Should have had cycle cancelled but thanks to one great nurse managed to crawl my way to this stage.

Good luck to all you girls who are on this thread. Feels weird posting on this thread because months ago all I could do was wish that one day I would be on it. Now I am  . Need to pinch myself because I feel very lucky to be here.

X Selina


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Selina ~ welcome and well done for getting here.....sounds like you had a bit of a journey. Loads of luck to you.....i'll put you on the list 

Kayse ~ when you are typing your reply message in the box you should have a row of smileys above.....just click on the one you want when you need it. If you click on 'more' you'll get another window come up with a load of other smileys in....again just click on ther one you want and it will appear in you message 

Hope that helps,

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## broody (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello,

Just wanted to join the 2ww thread.

I'm on my second iui attempt. Got basted last week so testing on the 20th.

My mantra this cycle is 'trying not to obsess as much as usual' though as we all know that's far easier said done!

Commisserations to those who have had bfns this cycle and all best wishes to those on the wait.

Broody
x


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ladybirds,

Congratulations to YL, I am very happy for you.

Well AF came this afternoon, so not feeling too good! 

Seeing my Gynae next week, and start my first IVF in May, so we will say how I go then!!

Good luck to you all   

Anne
X


----------



## kayse (Mar 11, 2005)

Lizzy, thanks for advice on how to set up smileys etc.

Just popped on to send lots of the following to all of you and in particular those girlies testing very soon .. Yved 33, Joe 71 and Sicknote ...

      and loads of

  

Have a good day.

Kayse


----------



## KirstyJane (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

congratulations Yorkshirelass you must be well pleased.

I'm feeling very low as I have that impending heaving feeling that   will be arriving any day now.  As this was our final IVF cycle feeling mighty depressed.  On top of that I have a funeral to go to on Monday now instead of my hospital oppointment.  I would have been nice to have been pregnant 'a life for a life' and all that.  But it is obviously not to be.  I feel so fed up with it all.  Why couldn't it work.  I know you are all going to come back and say nothing is over till the   sings but I know that she is going to start singing soon!

Life is pants at times.

Sorry to moan on.  I am really busy at work today as well and could really do without it as am not in the right frame of mind at all.

Kirsten


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Well girls

I've been looking over over my past posting for my 1st and 2nd cycle.
My first cycle I had AF pains for about 5 days before test date, and no sore boobies. 
My 2nd cycle I had I day of af pains in the 2nd week, sore boobies and stitch like pain.

I feel exactly the same at the mo as I did on my 1st cycle, so I know I'm not pregnant, so did a test tonight (my period would have been due today)
And no suprises it's a BFN for me. I just had a feeling it hadn't worked. 

I'm surprisingly OK, (OK a bit upset) but we'll move on to round 4 very soon.

I'll still do another test on Thursday as I have to ring the clinic. But at least I can relax this next few days.

Take care all
I'll pop back to see how you're all doing.
Love
Joe
xxx


----------



## shade (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you? I've had an ICSI cycle, short protocol. EC was on 6 April, we got 6 eggs. 5 were suitable for ICSI and all 5 fertilized. I had 5 day transfer yesterday (11 April) with 2 blasts. The rest of embrios were not suitable for freezing. But I'm delighted with 2 blastocysts. It is mine first day of 2ww, will be testing on 21 April. I'm resting on the sofa with wee breaks and trips to the kitchen for more water, food etc. Also I had to go back to the clinic today for immunology test - a bit worried about this as it is so new to me. Also not sure if it is good to walk etc at the beginning of your 2ww. I'm OK at the moment but I think I'll be going mad as the time progressing, I hope I can chat to you while waiting.

All the best to all on 2ww and congratulations to these  

Speak soon
Love
Shade
xx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Joe,

Sorry about your BFN, thinking about you. 
Hope your dreams come true soon  

Keep positive   



Lisa
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Ali,

So sorry to hear your news x

Laine


----------



## Lilly30 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi girls, I haven't been on in a while. I was tryimg to forget about everything as i'm on a break this cycle but as you all know, its never far away in your head, is it. Welcome to all the new girls, there's a lot isn't there. It makes you realise how common a problem it is. But when your going through it you feel like your the only people on the planet having problems. At least we have this fab site to talk to each other and blow off a bit of steam now and again. Yorkshirelass, congrats!!!! So happy for you, enjoy every moment of it!! My thoughts are with the girls who weren't so lucky this time round.  . I've an appointment with my doc  in two weeks to see what the next step is for us.  Best of luck to anyone testing soon


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Our clinic have just called and said that we have a negative .  
They have said that they could put me on HRT for the next cycle, but that wont be until after our hols, so we've got a few weeks to sit about on our hands and get worked up..
Nevermind, i did tell steve that we had good news this month already with his checkups being moved to every 2 months after he had his 6 month all clear. I suppose we have to be greatful for that at least. Now all thats annoying me is that af hasn't turned up and i cant find the corkscrew for my bottle of comiseration wine.....
Ju x


----------



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Ju 


I am so, so sorry that this has not worked for you  

I really admire the way you are looking at the positive things in your life, and I really hope you and Steve have a fantastic time in Mexico and come back stronger and ready to try again. 

I'm so sorry hun,
Kate x


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 
may i join u 2 bubbas today  2times5 cells
testing 26th  
but 2yr for my big bro killing himself 
so ither a good omen 
or double wammy  
well good luck to us all  
love nikki


----------



## amandamc (Nov 7, 2004)

Hiya Everyone,

I never thought I would be writing this, but I gave in to temptation today and tested (I'm 14dpt) and miracles really do happen I got a  

I'm sooooo gobsmacked, happy, anxious, petrified and nervous all my emotions rolled into one!!  

I'm know its really early days and so I've only told my mum and hubby's mum until my scan at 7 weeks, so its another 2/3 weeks of waiting to see if everythings OK!! Spoke to hospital and there over the moon and have said that I dont need to go in on Monday now as the test I've done is fine.

So lots of   to everyone
Take care
Amanda xx


----------



## Chantelle (May 21, 2004)

Can I join in.

Had 2 beautiful 8 cell embies put back in on Monday.  Suffering a little discomfort with a huggee tummy and swollen ovaries following the ec of 18 eggs and sore boobs with cyclogest - what a way to go eh!

lol
c
x


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Sicknote,   . So sorry it wasn't to be this time. Make the most of your inbetween times with Steve.

Amanda, so thrilled for you, enjoy these precious times.

Abby
x


----------



## kayse (Mar 11, 2005)

Sicknote, so sorry to hear your news but you sound you so positive about the future so good luck to you and to your DH ... you both deserve a celebratory drink especially after his good news and heres to you both having a fab holiday.

Amanda, fantastic result for you and your DH ... well done.  I can only imagine the emotions you must be going through.
Take care,

Kayse

Good luck to you all on 2ww


----------



## raffles (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi

Can I join you all, had et on thursday 7th testing 20th. Good luck to all.

Raffles


----------



## Louise.G (Mar 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear the bad news sicknote.  Have a fantastic holiday it will do you the world of good.  Hope you've now been able to have a large glass of wine.  Gutted for you too Joe.  Take care.  Good luck for your future treatments fingers crossed.

Thanks to everyone for their best wishes.

Well done Amanda on your  .  Just a nervous wait now but Im sure we'll all be fine.

Luv
YL x


----------



## moosedog (Jan 3, 2005)

hiya girls

Hope its ok to join you all - had 2 embies on board today so testing on 27th - have read past posts on here and its hard not to get upset and then elated again when you read your posts - congrats on all those   and so sorry to all those negatives.  I wish you all the luck in the world for the future.

Les X


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Ju

Sorry to read your news sweetheart x

Laine


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Ju i'm sorry......crappy news for you. Give your DH a massive hug and have the best holiday ever. Hugs to you both,

Joe and Anne ~ so sorry too....all the best for future tx and big hugs too,

Welcome to Broody, Shade, Nikki, Chantelle, Raffles and Les ~ hope you are all ok....happy chatting 

Amanda ~ fab news.....enjoy it and have a v happy and healthy pg. Hope the wait for the scan isn't too bad 

Good luck Kayse   

Take care all, Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi All thanks for your good wishes.

Sicknote so sorry chick, have a great holiday, hope we'll both be back on the 2ww soon.xx

Welcome to all the newbies and good luck

Amanda       great news babe.


Will pop back to see how you're all getting on.

loads of love

Joe
xx


----------



## jlaw (Sep 7, 2004)

Hope you don't mind me joining in too, I had 2 grade 1 embies replaced today, testing on the 26th.

Congratulations to all the  and   for all the  .

 to everyone!

Love
Jackie


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

so sorry for the bfn  

happy for the bfp 
WELL GOT MICKY&MINNIE ON BOARD 2 GRADE 2 5 CELLS 
jlaw i test on the 26th aswell 
im praying that its a bfp
that day is 2 yr to the day my big bro killed him self 
so hoping its not a double wammy

well if i get A  i will be jue on 24/12/05 woohoo well ile see if i get a poss first always a step ahead me im ive got the money ready for fet 
i just can ever belive that i will be a mammy 
hoping i will be 4th time lucky please 
well good luck to all u girls love nikki


----------



## adele66 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Is it ok if I join you, I had two 3 cell grade 1 embies put back today testing on the 27th.
Congrats to everyone who has a bfp   to all those who has a bfn.

Love Adele xx


----------



## kayse (Mar 11, 2005)

Morning,

Might as well get it over and done with early ... afraid ours was a   ... what a surprise!  Sorry, for the sarcasm but that's how I feel right now.  

Going to keep busy today so booking some flights for a holiday in June and then off to meet some friends for lunch and a large glass of wine!

Good luck to all especially those testing soon and I will be back in touch shortly.

Have a good day.

Kayse


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Kayse - so sorry. Hope the next couple of days go quickly, as they're always the worst.

Abby


----------



## rach.uk (Dec 14, 2004)

i think im going insane!!!

I did a HPT on tuesday 10dpt (stupid i know) and it was a BFN.  since then i have just felt so negative.  I actually walked into the chemist today picked up the test and then walked out, if it is positive then i would be so glad i did it today but if its negative like i am expecting then i would just hate myself for doing it - talk about a rollercoster of emotions!!.  i will be so glad when its next week and we just know either way!!!


----------



## witchypoo (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi Ladies
Can I join you on the 2ww again? After my last strange cycle (46 days, ov CD17) I'm now on CD14 and had surges on on CD12 & 13, possibly today too (so I'm probably here a little early but hey I'm keen  ) This cycle is unusual for me too as I usually ov between days 17-19. 
Hugs to those with -ve's this time around, and grats to the +ve's.


----------



## moosedog (Jan 3, 2005)

hiya

Rach.uk - i can symphasise with you.  I am only on day 2 of my 2ww and i keep on thinking about when's the earliest i can test so know how you feel.  I realise it's hard but everythime you think about it try to go and do something to take your mind off it and hopefully it will pass - your test day will be here soon stay  

Les X


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all good today and not driving yourselves too mad! 

I am on day 6 of 2ww and I am having weird dreams/nightmares (not sure if pessaries to blame?). I am really having to stop myself from having a cigarette. I just ate 2 packets of crisp instead but the urge is still here  .

I started having AF pains last night and they are still here so I feel a bit low and can't stop myself thinking it hasn't worked  . I suppose we all feel like this at some point during 2ww. Sorry for moaning or depressing anyone else, I know you really don't need it.

Selina


----------



## Chantelle (May 21, 2004)

Hi Selina - dont worry about the AF pains - I've just come back from the clinic (on day 6 of 2ww too) and they have advised that this is usual and to be expected.  It neither signifies a negative nor positive cycle.

Rach - I can sympathise - I'm only in the first week, but it already seems like forever, but don't test any more hun until the test date - you won't get a correct reading until then.

Come on girls - lets try to get some     vibes going and we'll all get through this together.

lol
cx


----------



## yved33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi everyone, congrats to all the +ives and big    to all -ives.   hasn't arrived yet but i have had two neg hpts and pretty sure it's bfn  roll on next iui lol! Take care, love Yved x


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks Chantelle,

You are right, we need to stay  .
By the way I did hpt on day 3  How mental am II suppose that hasn't helped matters either.

Let all try to keep our minds on other things and try to stay away from evil hpt until our correct test date.

X


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kayse ~ sorry to see your news.....big hugs to you 

Welcome Jackie, Adele and Witchypoo......hope it flies by as quick as poss for you.....much luck and babydust,

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## yved33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh well, the old   arrived today 

lots of     to everyone x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

popped in to see how you all are.sorry to hear about the bfn's girls...
Lets hope that as the sun arrives this summer he brings the storks out of their hiding places!! 
Congrats all of you bfp's..you really are the lucky ones......take care....
Ju x


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi girls, 

can I join - had ET yesterday, my test date is 29th April.

They put 2 embryos back so now it's up to my body to keep them safe.  

Nikki, how did you work out your due date? I was going to ask the clinic but backed out at the last min   

     to everyone. 

Maddie. xx

PS  take care Sicknote and have a good time in Mexico!


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls

hi fay i cheated heres the site http://www.emmasdiary.co.uk/first_trimester/medical2.html
it askes when was yr l;ast period and it tells u
i will be jue if i get a poss 24/12/05 woo hoo
have a go girls 
well hows everybody doing hope yr all well my micky and minnie hopefully are snugging in nicely 
take care all love nikki


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Just popped in to wish all you girls on the 2ww the best wishes for testing          

to the girls who didnt get there dream this month im so sorry   thinking of you all 

love lilly xxx


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Lizzy,please will you had me to the 2ww list as I am due to test on 21st April,thanks sharonxxx


----------



## KirstyJane (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi,

just thought let you know that we had a   .  We are extremely lucky this was our 3rd and final attempt at a 2nd and it has not registered really that it has worked. 

Good luck to everyone else.

Kirsten


----------



## moosedog (Jan 3, 2005)

Well Done Kirsty Jane - am so pleased for you

Les X


----------



## shade (Oct 20, 2004)

Kirsty Jane - congratulations on your  . What a great news! Enjoy your pregnancy - all the best.

Blue eyes - I'm also testing on 21 Apr. Wishing you all the luck in the world!  

All the best to all
Love
Shade
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

Kirsty Jane         on your   .

Good luck for next 9 months, be happy, stay strong and enjoy every lovely minute of it  .

X Selina


----------



## adele66 (Mar 9, 2005)

WELL DONE KIRSTY JANE         WELL DONE KIRSTY JANE     WELL DONE KIRSTY JANE

      

Love Adele xx


----------



## KirstyJane (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the Congrats - makes it all seem a bit more real!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS Kirsty Jane......fantastic news for you,

Have a really happy and healthy pg


----------



## Samson (Feb 9, 2005)

Morning !!

Just to let you know our result was a    

To be honest we weren't expecting it to work as it was our first ICSI attempt.

We are all set for the next cycle though  

I wanted to ask, do you have to leave 3 months in between each go or can you ask to have another go as soon as possible?

Congratulations to all the new Mum's to be - well done !!!

Well done to all the


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Samson.....i'm sorry 

Take care and much luck with future tx,

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Congratulations to you Kirsty Jane,Hope you have a fab pregnancy and all goes well,Well -Done! love sharon.xxx


----------



## Louise999 (Mar 9, 2005)

Samson

Sorry to hear about your BFN but you sound like you are trying to pick yourself up and plan your next go.  I spoke to my named nurse even before EC about when we could try again ! She said they like you to have 1 normal period after the IVF period. You can then start during that cycle - at our place you start down-regging on Day 19.  I've already worked out when we can have another go and I'm only 3 days post ET!  I have to be like this as I know I'll need something to focus on if I get a BFN.  

Louise


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi girls

Congrats Kirsty Jane - wishing you a happy/healthy pregnancy.   

Samson - sorry to hear your news but it really is nice to see you thinking about the next cycle. xxx. Take care over the next few weeks and good luck with your next tx. 

Maddie. xxx


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

hello ladies,

can I join you? Started the 2ww  today with ET at lunch time. Bill and Ben on board and hoping and praying it has worked.

sal


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Sal,

Just wanted to say  . Welcome to the mad house  .

Hope you are not feeling to bad after et. Take it easy for the next few days 5 at least, your body won't really let you do anything else because you feel so tired. 

I wish you all the luck in the world   . Let us know how you get on and remember if you need anyone to talk to we are always here  .

X Selina


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

I know it is abit early really but can I join you please?

I had EC yesterday 29 eggs. We could have the embies back tomorrow, wednesday or Friday. We are hoping for blastocyst transfer on Friday (day 5) as this has a higher chance of success.

I dont like the 2ww having had 3 failed cycles. Each negative is worse than the last as your hopes fade and all your friends around you have babies but we are at a new clinic now and are more hopeful.

I have been really impressed with our new clinic so far. At my last 3 EC I have had alot of pain afterwards. It was 4 days before I could turn over in bed at night without DHs help and I used to get terrible cramps that would make me double over. This time round I have had no pain at all. I cant believe how different I feel and am hoping it is a good omen.


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi country girl 
welcome to mad house 

29 eggs i thought i was bad with 20 

i no were yr cuming from this is my 4th cycle aswell  
so good luck hunny 
well all the best to every 1
new ladys welcome 
love nikki

hows all the former 2ww girlies?


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

good luck to all the 2wwers.
Ju x


----------



## Chantelle (May 21, 2004)

Hi Girls

Congratulations Kirsty on your BFP

Sorry Samson that it wasn't to be for you this time.   for the next time.

Welcome country girl and sal.

Fingers crossed for everyone

lol
cx


----------



## rach.uk (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya, well unfortunately AF came in full force on saturday (13 dpt).  so on the clinics advice i tested today and no suprise got a BFN.  Me and dh have decided not to pursue ICSI any further and we are setting ourselves up for adoption.

Good luck to everyone and hope you all get the   you deserve.

love Rach xxxx


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Rach,

So sorry to hear your BFN.  Life is unfair sometimes. I hope you are ok although I guess you are not. Look after yourself and give yourself time to grieve. Just think of those babies you will have if you adopt. Good luck.


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Rach
So sorry to read of your BFN.  Look forward to reading more positive news for you and your dh on the inspirational adoption boards in due course
Love
Fee xxx


----------



## moosedog (Jan 3, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news Rach - i hope the adoption process brings you loads of success and love

Les X


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just thought I would welcome all the new girls    .

Oh my god 29 eggs, well done take care of yourself and I am sure you are right that the lack of pain might mean all your dreams come true.  .

Samson & Rach sorry to here your news  . Thinking of you both and hope you will stay strong   Take care of yourselves.


Kirsty   on your  . Relax and enjoy the next 9 months you deserve it.

I think I need the   because like a mental women against all the good advice on this site I did a test and got  . Since it is only 10 I have decided that it could still happen and then went off for some retail therapy! Hope DH understands when he gets the bill  .

To all you 2ww girls good luck, keep posting speak to you all soon.

X Selina


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way..........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,27575.0.html


----------

